# Who make bronze nuts for Cross slides?



## raykehrhan (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello,

I'm restoring a cross slide and am looking to see if there is a company out there that makes Bronze nuts.. Anybody know of one? I'm looking for blanks that I can then fit and thread.. These are for Pratt whitney precision bench lathe compounds. Any suggestions appreciated..

Thanks
Ray


----------



## Bartonius (Jan 27, 2015)

About a year ago I bought a new crossfeed nut for my Logan from:

http://www.ebay.com/usr/largevise?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2754

With the order he shipped his business card (which I have since lost), he has a business making Brass Lathe Nuts, and feed screws.  

I am happy with his stuff, maybe you could shoot him a message to get proper contact info.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 27, 2015)

Just buy the Bronze Stock close to the size you need and make your own.

 "Billy G"


----------



## idjeffp (Feb 3, 2015)

Tom Ross makes feed screws and nuts for common machines and sells on eBay as *tross96586*. Also Roton Industries ( www.roton.com ) sells ground screw stock and nuts for same of various materials. 
Hope this helps... 
Jeff P


----------



## randyc (Feb 28, 2015)

Tom does good work - little pricey but then what are the options for old machinery ?  I bought a bronze cross slide nut and a lead screw for an old Sheldon from him.  The cross slide nut, as you'd like, is a bit oversize so that it can be customized for your machine.  I'd give him a shout since idjeffp has provided his eBay ID.

He's a nice guy and very responsive, just ask if he can help you out.  He may not be able to because he likes to run these parts in lots, of course, but it's worth a shot.  (I certainly didn't want to single-point a left-hand acme thread starting out with a 3/8 diameter bore, LOL !)


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 28, 2015)

I once made a left hand 5/8 10 Acme tap for a cross nut, also made the lead screw. Our shop was too cheap to buy repair parts, I guess my time was even cheaper.


----------



## randyc (Feb 28, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> I once made a left hand 5/8 10 Acme tap for a cross nut, also made the lead screw. Our shop was too cheap to buy repair parts, I guess my time was even cheaper.



That's probably the only way I'd attempt to make a nut (although I might make three Acme taps, to take a little bit off at a time).  If you had the knowledge and experience to make the left-hand tap and the lead screw, and your management thought that it was cheaper to make than to buy then you were undoubtedly underpaid - but I'm sure that you knew that at the time !


----------



## davidh (Mar 1, 2015)

no mention of the evannut ... ?


----------



## shawn (Mar 12, 2015)

Just got a full set of crossfeed nuts and split nut for my atlas from Mike Neville on eBay.   jayhawk machine tool.  they are really well machined and work very well. took nearly all of the  backlash out.  I'm super happy.


----------

